# Minor scale, supertonic to supertonic?



## TempoGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

Can anyone tell me it I got this right?

I really can't tell looking through my book.

I have the tenor cliff scratched out in the lines below because I refuse to use either tenor or alto clef.

Thanks for looking, J


----------



## TempoGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

I can't figure out how to delete this one message.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The larger photo looks good to my eyes. In the inset photo, the notes labelled "8" and "1" should be labelled "1" and "2" respectively. "8" isn't wrong, per se, but it makes me twitch a bit.

Hopefully, you never encounter D# minor in real life - though it's probably easier on guitar than on most pitched instruments.


----------



## Kitten_shark (8 mo ago)

You may also want to double check the location and order of your sharps, A should go before E, and G should be in the space above the staff rather than on the second line.


----------



## TempoGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

Wait a minute!

That is just the locrian mode right? I'm going to play it right now.

Btw, thank you for your feedback it was helpful.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I see you must be doing some conservatory exam studying or preparation‘s? And yes just different terminology as you are playing a Locrian mode. Quite often the only difference between jazz and classical on the theory front is the terminology the two genres use. Super tonic to super tonic is your second note of the scale so yes Locrian mode. Submediant would be your third note of the scale so Phrygian mode and so on.
And might be wise to use the tenor and alto clefs when you are writing out scales as eventually you will be having to write out four-part harmony in different clefs If you are doing a conservatory Theory program


----------



## TempoGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks dgreen,

I am doing the Elementary Rudiments of Music workbook. It is only for fun, so I am changing everything that is alto to treble and tenor to bass. I am fairly certain I will never use alto or tenor clef.

I do really appreciate your response, thanks again.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a huge pain in the ass when it comes to the order of sharps and their location. My own theory instruction would not have tolerated the sort of free time transcription of anything, even scales, so we had to include a time signature and bar lines. In the end I think it's better to be in the habit of such things anyway.


----------



## TempoGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks Mooh, 

I do try to make sure my sharps and flats are in order, but I must admit that I get my A's and E's mixed up regularly. I suppose I should also get in the habit of putting in the other things too. 

Thank you for your criticism.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

TempoGuy said:


> Thanks Mooh,
> 
> I do try to make sure my sharps and flats are in order, but I must admit that I get my A's and E's mixed up regularly. I suppose I should also get in the habit of putting in the other things too.
> 
> Thank you for your criticism.


You’re welcome. I’m impressed with anyone studying theory on their own and asking questions as needed. You’re doing a good thing.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> I'm a huge pain in the ass when it comes to the order of sharps and their location. My own theory instruction would not have tolerated the sort of free time transcription of anything, even scales, so we had to include a time signature and bar lines. In the end I think it's better to be in the habit of such things anyway.
> View attachment 421071


What orders the sharps?? I cannot seem to place it. Also grade 10 me is struggling with how hard 38 year old me has to try to read music.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> What orders the sharps?? I cannot seem to place it. Also grade 10 me is struggling with how hard 38 year old me has to try to read music.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 421078


Huh, well I cannot say I ever knew that, but it checks out. Makes sense and all, but I never placed the position on the circle relative to the placement of the sharp notation.
Thanks Mooh.

I also appreciate you making me think about it as opposed to just saying "It is their placement on the circle of 5ths" that will make me remember.


----------

